# Elevated Troponin levels



## carps14 (Jul 6, 2009)

What do I use for "Elevated Troponin Levels"  this is such a common DX I would think there would ve something more specific.  I have been using 790.6 and am wondering if this is the best choice.  Thank you in advance


----------

